# Sicherheitshinweis Barmer-App (KeychainAttestationFailed)



## Southkenny (30. Juni 2020)

Hey,

ich habe meine Galaxy A71 gerade erst seit einem Monat und wollte nun die Barmer-App nutzen. Wenn ich sie zum ersten Mal starte kommt allerdings ein Sicherheitshinweis mit dem Fehlercode "KeychainAttestationFailed". Screenshoten kann ich das leider nicht, aber der Text ist folgender:
"Bei der Sicherheitsüberprüfung des Betriebssystems wurden Abweichungen gefunden, die auf eine Manipulation oder Einschränkung der Sicherheit hindeuten. Sie sollten daher die BARMER-APp auf diesem Gerät nicht nutzen, wenn Sie diese Änderung im Betriebssystem nicht bewusst herbeigeführt haben und die damit verbundenen Sicherheitskriterien nicht abschätzen können."
Also das Smartphone habe ich wie gesagt noch nicht lange. Ich hatte eine Fake GPS App installiert und das dafür die Entwickleroption aktiviert. Das Rückgängig zu machen ändert aber auch nichts an der Meldung. Woran könnte das liegen und kann ich die Meldung eventuell ignorieren oder sollte ich da lieber auf Fehlersuche gehen? Wenn ich den Fehlercode Google werde ich nicht so recht schlau daraus.

*Update* Oder könnte das aktuell vielleicht auch an der Corona-App liegen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juni 2020)

Frag doch beim Entwickler nach.

Dafür bieten sie doch die Store-Bewertungen und auch Kontaktdaten an


----------



## Southkenny (30. Juni 2020)

Gute Idee, das mach ich mal eben.


----------

